# Help me find the name of this technique.....



## Mujician (Jan 24, 2017)

I attended a Wado-Ryu class for about two months before I moved away from the area. One of the techniques on the syllabus I have never come across before or since.

It goes something like this:
Fake maegeri - by fake I mean you lift your knee up to make the opponent think you are going to kick, but then quickly place the foot down and lean in for a reverse punch.
I never saw the term written down, and the instructor only said it once on my time there - It sounds something like Tse-gyakazuki. or Se-gyakazuki, or even sek-gyakazuki.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2017)

Musician said:


> I attended a Wado-Ryu class for about two months before I moved away from the area. One of the techniques on the syllabus I have never come across before or since.
> 
> It goes something like this:
> Fake maegeri - by fake I mean you lift your knee up to make the opponent think you are going to kick, but then quickly place the foot down and lean in for a reverse punch.
> ...



I do not know the name of the technique you describe, but I have seen it (I believe) in the 'Wansu' kata of Isshinryu.






1:58 in the above video.  FYI, just to be clear, I do study Isshinryu, and so does the karateka in the above video, but his Wansu looks very different than the one I practice.  The so-called 'fake kick' is there however.


----------



## Mujician (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Sojobo (Jan 24, 2017)

was is kette-gyakuzuki?


----------



## Mujician (Jan 24, 2017)

No - definitely not.


----------



## Sojobo (Jan 24, 2017)

Did you practice this during basics or was it in a kata?


----------



## Mujician (Jan 24, 2017)

It was taught as a single technique. all one fluid movement. Not part of a kata.


----------



## Sojobo (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm intrigued.

It's not something in my years of Wado training that sounds familiar - however there are lots of Wado groups out there with different exercises and methods.

The Kihon that most mainstream Wado groups practice is fairly protracted, but 
It could be a drill the instructor tries to promote correct body shifting - but there is no formal technique that I can think of.

I'm all ears though if another Wado-ka has any ideas.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 25, 2017)

The only thing I can think of is seiken-gyaku tsuki (see-ken gack zukee).

Gyaku tsuki is reverse punch, and seiken just means forefist.  I've heard seiken being used before a lot of different closed hand technique terms, but without much consistency.  My instructors will randomly throw it in. 

It doesn't explain the kick feint, but perhaps they didn't call it anything and you thought the seiken part was the feint?

Or maybe I'm way off.  I'm in Seido Juku, not Wado


----------

